# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Honey

## rebel_chick

So I hear that natural un processed honey has great uses. Does anyone know of any of them?

----------


## crashdive123

Obviously in cooking/flavoring - probably only limited by imagination in that arena.  Honey can also be used as an antiseptic on cuts and abrasions.

----------


## flandersander

If you pour some on your car tires, you can do a really cool burnout. jk. I think while you're out gathering your honey, you would come across many uses of oher parts of a bee's life. the wax can be used as a finish on forged items, such as knives, and the stings (apparently) can be used to cure different diseases without the use of antibiotics. Personally, i'll take the pill, rather than be stung by a bunch of bees thanks.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> So I hear that natural un processed honey has great uses. Does anyone know of any of them?


Nope, nope, nope.....not gonna do it......not gonna say a word! :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> Nope, nope, nope.....not gonna do it......not gonna say a word!


Well there is that, but we do have that PG-13 rule and all.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I had some uncles that had bee yards when I was a kid and none of it was  "processed" as I recall. They had a centrifuge that they would place the frames in and spin it out, then place it in 55 gal drums, then they sent it out to Sue bee honey IIRC. but all the honey we got from them was natural. I don't know what kind of processing the company did before they sold it.
 I worked with them a time or two and only got stung ocassionally. we used a smoker before we did anything with the hives.

----------


## TucsonMax

Funny, I just started rereading this section today.. according to Cody Lundin's When All Hell... (I'll paraphrase) Honey is one of The Big Four (Whole Wheat, Powdered Milk and Salt are rest.)  Besides as a sweetner, he discusses medical uses for wounds (helps healing and lessens scars), also used for burns, ulcers, diarrhea, liver problems, coughs, colds and the flu. And finally, hair conditioner.

----------


## Rick

Dang it, Max!! You covered 'em all. Now I don't get to play.

----------


## rebel_chick

HA PG-13 in my threads? Do we have ta?

Any way, wow Max, thanks a bunch. I really need to get that book. 

Rick...With you wits I am sure you can find something else that it is good for...

----------


## TucsonMax

Yeah, get the book, not only intelligent, but a real fun read.  Between Amazon & eBay you get get a good used copy for 1/2 price.

----------


## rebel_chick

Sounds good, I would like to read it. Sound as if it would be of some help.

----------


## Magpie

Honey is probably one the most valuable sources you can find in the wild, I honestly believe. Not only does it absorb quickly into the bloodstream giving quick energy, it's a powerful antiseptic and increases the rate at which wounds and even scars heal (as mentioned above). You can actually minimize the rate of scarring and I've even read reduce the apperance of old scars. I was baffled the last time I went to the hospital and suggested using honey as an antiseptic, the uneducated nurse literally scoffed and told me "I don't know where you heard that from." I'm probably more qualified than that dumb broad was to do what she's doing. Medicine is a subject I'm very interested in, especially naturally derived. Also if you eat honey that has been made locally by bees in your area it will help to reduce the allergies that one may have by the local plants, in short it acts like a sort of anti-venom. Not to mention how delicious it is and it keeps for AGES. There are probably many other uses as well, I've heard of people letting it coat their throat to relieve strep throat, I wouldn't be surprised if the list goes on and on even beyond what has been listed in this thread. Honey is our friend and so are the bees that make it!

----------


## crashdive123

Statements like 


> I'm probably more qualified than that dumb broad was to do what she's doing


will not bode well for your chance of survival in some situations.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

As a newbie, I'm starting with the basics.
Honey on hot bisquits! MMMMM  MMMMM! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> As a newbie, I'm starting with the basics.
> Honey on hot bisquits! MMMMM MMMMM!


2dumb, spread a thin layer of used motor oil on the bisquit before you spoon the honey on.  The oil prevents the honey from sticking in your throat.   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, spread a thin layer of used motor oil on the bisquit before you spoon the honey on.  The oil prevents the honey from sticking in your throat.


 I don't have a problem with honey sticking to my throat. If you have that problem, I can tell you how to avoid it. Take your bisquits and honey rectally.  :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> I don't have a problem with honey sticking to my throat. If you have that problem, I can tell you how to avoid it. Take your bisquits and honey rectally.


 
New "home" computer.  Just got baptized with coffee on screen *and* keyboard.  Compliments of 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Who says you can't *politely* tell someone to stick it up their....well, you know. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Ken - isn't that what caused the last computer to fail - too much coffee on the keyboard?

----------


## edr730

Honey is a very old remedy often used in wounds, burns, and stomach ailments. Recently, a Canadian independent study claimed that certain types of honey out performed the strongest of antibiotics when used for treating sinusitis. I make a saline solution with a pinch of salt and baking soda and sweeten with honey to taste and use it as a nasal mister and it's worked well for myself and a few people I've shown it to.

----------


## Rick

I see that title and I just want to say, "Yes, dear." but I won't.

----------


## maximilian

My favorite use of honey is to ferment it into mead! Maybe not survival oriented, but really tasty and relieves aches, pains, and stress. Do not over-use, it can cause some of the most THUNDEROUS hangovers. 
I get this divine nectar regularly at medieval events, it once incapacitated half our group's leadership for a whole day. Me included. Oops!

----------


## Rat Eater

It works great for baiting triggers on deadfalls. Most critters find it irresistable.

----------


## Jay

The vaddhas (indigenous tribe) of Sri Lanka used honey as a preservetive.  They packed their dired and half dried meat in it using a wooden vessel or even hole in a tree and then sealed with mud. 
Garlic placed in a jar of honey and left to stand for about a month and then taken (orally) is a local remedy for cutting down cholosterol.

----------


## rebel_chick

> I see that title and I just want to say, "Yes, dear." but I won't.



LOL sorry I haven't been on in a while to see that but it was funny. Thanks!

----------


## rebel_chick

> The vaddhas (indigenous tribe) of Sri Lanka used honey as a preservetive.  They packed their dired and half dried meat in it using a wooden vessel or even hole in a tree and then sealed with mud. 
> Garlic placed in a jar of honey and left to stand for about a month and then taken (orally) is a local remedy for cutting down cholosterol.



That I did not know. Do you know how much to take? And how much garlic in how much honey? How long do you take it? That is very interesting! David will have to try that.

----------


## Jayden Tor

> That I did not know. Do you know how much to take? And how much garlic in how much honey? How long do you take it? That is very interesting! David will have to try that.



I don't know about that particular remedy, but you can add a couple of cloves of fresh garlic to your daily diet and it will help lower your count.  It will also stabilize high or low blood sugar.  It thins the blood, so if you have issues with that, I would be careful but that is a huge benefit for those susceptible to heart disease/attacks.  

You can use honey for arthritic pain, dilute two cups in a gallon of water, add a cup of lemon juice, warm and apply to the afflicted join.  The mixture won't go bad so you can store it for a while and use as needed.

It's also good for muscle cramps (charlie horses).  You can drink a mixture of two tablespoons of honey, one of apple cider vinegar in a cup of water for breakfast and it will help to keep the muscles calmer.

Hmm.  I uhh could go on for like another gazillion pages, so I'll just stop here before I get carried away.   :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

> you can add a couple of cloves of fresh garlic to your daily diet and it will help lower your count.


As well as your dates......just sayin'

----------


## Lorna

If you take 2 tblsp. of honey before going out drinking, you won't have a hangover the next morning.

----------


## rebel_chick

> If you take 2 tblsp. of honey before going out drinking, you won't have a hangover the next morning.


Now I gotta check that out! Thanks!

----------


## rebel_chick

> I don't know about that particular remedy, but you can add a couple of cloves of fresh garlic to your daily diet and it will help lower your count.  It will also stabilize high or low blood sugar.  It thins the blood, so if you have issues with that, I would be careful but that is a huge benefit for those susceptible to heart disease/attacks.  
> 
> You can use honey for arthritic pain, dilute two cups in a gallon of water, add a cup of lemon juice, warm and apply to the afflicted join.  The mixture won't go bad so you can store it for a while and use as needed.
> 
> It's also good for muscle cramps (charlie horses).  You can drink a mixture of two tablespoons of honey, one of apple cider vinegar in a cup of water for breakfast and it will help to keep the muscles calmer.
> 
> Hmm.  I uhh could go on for like another gazillion pages, so I'll just stop here before I get carried away.



Hey, thanks a lot, I didn't think you were rambling! I would love to know more. This just keeps getting more and more interesting.

----------


## Rick

I don't know about that one. The hangover is caused by dehydration. I HAVE found that a sure fire cure for hang overs is to not go out drinking the night before.

----------


## Jayden Tor

> Hey, thanks a lot, I didn't think you were rambling! I would love to know more. This just keeps getting more and more interesting.


Thanks.  My grandmother is like a goddess with remedies, herbal and otherwise, I sorta picked up the knack from her.  I've been collecting stuff like this for years and use them all the time.  

I can't take credit for the honey stuff, however, I discovered a really awesome website a while ago called Sweet as Honey.  A lot of it is using honey in conjunction with other things, but they are all pearls of wisdom, I think.  And so many uses!  I mean, kidney stones and liver problems and yep, hangovers are listed on the site.   :clap:

----------


## rebel_chick

> I don't know about that one. The hangover is caused by dehydration. I HAVE found that a sure fire cure for hang overs is to not go out drinking the night before.



That is the best solution I have found. However, I still forget and get carried away.

Now the worst part about that lesson learned is that I had the drinking/hangover problem and curbed it before I even turned 21!

----------


## rebel_chick

> Thanks.  My grandmother is like a goddess with remedies, herbal and otherwise, I sorta picked up the knack from her.  I've been collecting stuff like this for years and use them all the time.  
> 
> I can't take credit for the honey stuff, however, I discovered a really awesome website a while ago called Sweet as Honey.  A lot of it is using honey in conjunction with other things, but they are all pearls of wisdom, I think.  And so many uses!  I mean, kidney stones and liver problems and yep, hangovers are listed on the site.


Thanks, I will sure check that out. I appreciate all the info.
Now, can you cure laziness? I hate the heat and I have not done a damn thing all summer!

----------


## crashdive123

Just think cool thoughts.

----------


## rebel_chick

I try! It doesn't work. I had to bathe my akita yesterday and brush all the mats out from his under coat and it dang near killed me. I am in such a dust bowl and it is 10 degrees hotter than what I am used to and that make a heck of a difference. I didn't think it would when we moved here.

----------


## Rick

That's a dog, right?

----------


## rebel_chick

LOL yes. he is not a typical akita, he has a long coat and his ears never did stand up all the way. I have seen someone with an avitar of a typical akita, they are beautiful dogs! Here is my guy. Before pics anyway. Didn't download the after pics. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Haha, not that this has anything to do with honey but its my thread anyway.  Can you hijack your own thread?

----------


## Rick

Nice pic. Is he greeting a friend?

----------


## rebel_chick

LOL no, uh, i hadn't realized that until I posted it, it was just the way I took the pic. He was actually looking at something on the other side of the fence and her butt just got in the way of my picture.

----------


## TucsonMax

great!!!!!!

----------


## rebel_chick

> great!!!!!!


uh, which part? LOL

----------


## Rick

Please don't let it be the butt part. Please oh please oh please.

----------


## Jayden Tor

> Now, can you cure laziness? I hate the heat and I have not done a damn thing all summer!


Sure, a swift kick in the rear will get that laziness right in check!  :Eek2:  

Along with some caffine, of course.   :pepsi:

----------


## canid

> Sure, a swift kick will get that laziness in the right cheek!


that's what you really meant, right?

it's been hot and i've not gotten much done this summer either for that matter.

----------


## rebel_chick

haha. uh, I think everyone got confused! I know that I am. 

And caffine doesn't help at this point. It needs to cool off now, someone turn the heater off! 115 degrees today again. Ugh!

----------


## ieatcrayons

> So I hear that natural un processed honey has great uses. Does anyone know of any of them?


i have always heard that if you use/eat Local honey it will help with allergies.  but the trick is.. it needs to be local...the bee's need to be makin the honey out of what ever is causing your head to stop up. but you still need to look into the local honey.  some of them just plant a lot of clover around there hives.

----------


## peter nap

Don't forget the wax. I go through a lot of wax every year. I make bullet lube for smokless using 50/50 beewax and white litheum grease and for the muzzleloaders using 25/75 beeswax and Crisco. I use it to make cream and salves and a discussed in other threads, waterproofing leather and wood.

I make my own pipes and use it to seal the stem to the bowel and as a seal on some canned good.

It is a super rust preventative on tools...The list goes on.

----------


## rebel_chick

crayons- I will mention that to a friend of mine, she has bad allergies and the allergy meds don't work so well.

peter- wow, that is a lot of good info. The bullet lube, that is a good idea, we have a 50 cal. Is that any harder to clean out?

----------


## oldsoldier

> My favorite use of honey is to ferment it into mead! Maybe not survival oriented, but really tasty and relieves aches, pains, and stress. Do not over-use, it can cause some of the most THUNDEROUS hangovers. 
> I get this divine nectar regularly at medieval events, it once incapacitated half our group's leadership for a whole day. Me included. Oops!


Max Oliver winery here in indiana does mail order they make a very good one it's called camelot mead. I think they ship out of state if your interseted. google oliver winery to get their web address.

----------


## peter nap

> crayons- I will mention that to a friend of mine, she has bad allergies and the allergy meds don't work so well.
> 
> peter- wow, that is a lot of good info. The bullet lube, that is a good idea, we have a 50 cal. Is that any harder to clean out?


Using the wax/Crisco there shouldn't be any lube to clean out. If there is a trace it'll come right out.

----------


## Chris

> i have always heard that if you use/eat Local honey it will help with allergies.  but the trick is.. it needs to be local...the bee's need to be makin the honey out of what ever is causing your head to stop up. but you still need to look into the local honey.  some of them just plant a lot of clover around there hives.


I think if anything it'd need to be wildflower honey, local or not. Because yes, most honey is clover and that'll do you no good against golderod.

----------


## Chris

anyone gather honey from the wild ever?  Follow some honey bees back to their hive and pull a winnie the pooh on them?

----------


## crashdive123

Yes, but not really wilds.  The last feral bee job I did I was able to harvest some honey.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I have only gathered wild honey one time here in FLA. it was a hive in Pine Lakes. the Bees built thier combs in a hollow oak tree. i was able to get about one or two cups of honey and the wax was the real prize!!! i felt lucky because i only recieved five or six stings in the process. i gathered the comb at day break when the bees were least active

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

if you smoke the hive you will get even less stings. Never got any honey from a wild hive but know how it is done. Read the foxfire books,use a smoker cut the top of the tree with a saw then the bottom and you have your own natural hive that you can now move wherever you want. I think you may need to smoke them often during the process. Not sure but any place that has bee supplies should have a smoker. Here is a link to a site for beekeeping supplies.
http://www.millerbeesupply.com/
 there are plenty just do a search for beekeeping supplies, The main reason I went there was to get a picture of a smoker so y'all could understand what I'm talking about.

----------


## crashdive123

I was able to collect some honey and wax recently.

----------


## Rick

We apparently have a feral hive around here somewhere. I noticed a lone honey bee on my flowers in the back on Wednesday. On Thursday there must have been 20 or so collecting pollen. Really cool. It's the most honey bees I've seen wild around here in several years. The flowers were loaded with them today.

----------


## catfish10101

Do a search on honey mead. I think you'll like it.
http://www.eckraus.com/wine-making-mead-honey.html
http://davespicks.com/writing/mme/contents.html

----------


## Chris

> We apparently have a feral hive around here somewhere. I noticed a lone honey bee on my flowers in the back on Wednesday. On Thursday there must have been 20 or so collecting pollen. Really cool. It's the most honey bees I've seen wild around here in several years. The flowers were loaded with them today.


I always have tons of honey bees in my yard. Carpenter and bumblebees too, but definitely lots of honey bees. They're always on my sedum in the fall, privet in early summer, etc.

----------


## crashdive123

Lots of honey bees in our yard as well.  Planting a yard to attract certain critters has the added benefit of all of their friends showing up to the party.

----------


## Rick

We generally have everything from Cicada Killers to Bumble Bees to Yellow Jackets but Honey Bees have been very scarce that last few years. I'm glad to hear you guys still have them in good numbers. Hugely important to the ecosystem.

----------


## crashdive123

They know they're safe in my yard.  Unless it's a paid hit, I leave em alone.

----------


## your_comforting_company

All this talk about honey has made me wonder where exactly to find it. I plant a garden every year and the area around it is always full of red and white clover. bees love it and I never spray any pesticides until just before dark after the bees have gone to bed. honeybees have become very scarce around here and I can't say I've ever found a feral nest. There are beekeepers in the area with hives made and you find those along the edges of fields.
hornets on the other hand seem to be in no shortage.
So how do I find bees in the wild?
I could use some of that honey for sweetener for beverages (last nights sumac tea could have been a little sweeter) and I could really really use the wax to seal up my mocs and possibles bag. This year I want to make a snack bag as well and the wax would help to seal that to keep the pemmican/meat dry. I know places where I can buy it, but lets face it, can you really put a price on such a commodity? yes, apparently $7 a pound...

----------


## crashdive123

I have never come across a feral bee colony while just out wandering.  Being in the business that I am, I get calls to come and get rid of them.  One of the things you can do - depending on where you live - is to start your own hives.  Now, if you are in a residential area - not a good idea.  Another concern, and why the State of Florida has directed pest control operators to destroy, not harvest feral bee colonies is the presence of Africanized Honey Bees.  They can be extremely aggressive and dangerous.

----------


## Rick

See? One MORE reason I don't need to live in Florida. Gators, fire ants, killer bees, sharks, ancient drivers! Good grief.

----------


## rwc1969

There were few bees where I lived a year ago, 15 miles away. now there are many in my new stompin ground. i think there is a wild colony nearby. the house across the street had a huge hive in the old fireplace/ chimney and honey oozed out from between the bricks.

My uncle just came back from a visit to KY. 10 bucks for a quart mason jar of comb honey. it tastes so good too. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## edr730

Honey is used in a similar way as rooting hormone or willow water to encourage the start of root growth.

----------


## your_comforting_company

wow...

I noticed some bees buzzing around an oak tree to the side of the trail we cleaned last week as I was coming out of the woods yesterday. The trunk had a hole in it and it was full of honeybees!! I got close enough to see in with my binoculars and it is dripping honey! I wanted to take pics but I dont know how to tell Killer bees from native ones so I kept my distance.

WOW. I found a feral beehive! how cool is that!
now I gotta figure out if they are killers, and how to get the honey and wax out. I will be doing some research on this over the next week and hopefully will have more pics and info to share with you guys.

I'm stoked! this is the first time I have EVER found wild bees and I've spent a lot of time in the woods! Hornets and paper wasps are pretty common, but not honeybees! any advice you guys want to share is much appreciated!

thanks in advance! And thanks for starting this thread!

----------


## crashdive123

> wow...
> 
> I noticed some bees buzzing around an oak tree to the side of the trail we cleaned last week as I was coming out of the woods yesterday. The trunk had a hole in it and it was full of honeybees!! I got close enough to see in with my binoculars and it is dripping honey! I wanted to take pics but I dont know how to tell Killer bees from native ones so I kept my distance.
> 
> WOW. I found a feral beehive! how cool is that!
> now I gotta figure out if they are killers, and how to get the honey and wax out. I will be doing some research on this over the next week and hopefully will have more pics and info to share with you guys.
> 
> I'm stoked! this is the first time I have EVER found wild bees and I've spent a lot of time in the woods! Hornets and paper wasps are pretty common, but not honeybees! any advice you guys want to share is much appreciated!
> 
> thanks in advance! And thanks for starting this thread!


I do quite a bit of bee work.  Ask away.  As far as the term "killer bees" - no such thing.  Africanized honey bees (more aggressive) and European honey bees (get stung and you'll think they are aggressive enough).  The only way to tell the difference is through DNA testing.  Seriously though, be happy to give any advice I can.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Thanks crashdive.

I know folks use smoke to calm the bees so they are less apt to sting. whats the best method for smoking the hive without having to drop a bunch of money on equipment? I dont want to hurt any of the bees either. All the info I see so far is pointing to bee keeping equipment and money is just something that is in short supply around here.

I'm sure I can come up with some old window screen or something to fashion one of those bug hats out of, and I've got some coveralls and gloves. Is there anything else I need?

Can I just use my pocketknife to harvest the comb? I'll be sure to take a good size container to put it in and leave plenty for the bees. Should I take something for them to use that would help them rebuild? I want to be conservative and preserve the balance. This is the first time I've ever come across feral bees and I dont want to destroy the colony. I know your job usually is destroying them, lol, but maybe you know how to preserve them too  :Big Grin: 

thanks again.
back to reading!

----------


## Rick

Karma has arrived. Bear and bees. Who wins? 

http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/wil...-down-by-a-bee

----------


## Rick

Why couldn't you use something like bulap inside a coffee can or some other can with a lid? That way you can control how much O2 gets to the burning burlap.

----------


## crashdive123

For a bee suit - coveralls will work OK.  Gloves (tape the wrists) should work.  I would wear a pair of rubber gloves over top of them (even the playtex dish washing gloves should work) as the dripping honey gets a bit messy.  As far as a head veil - those mosquitto head nets will work, but you need to wear something underneath it.  If it touches you anywhere, the stingers can as well.  As far as a smoker - the bellows in the bee smokers are nice so you can direct the smoke where you want it to go.  I imagine a coffee can with smoldering wood chips or burlap in it will work.  I would recommend using something like those ziplock containers that you can get at the grocery store.  The big rectangular ones.  You don't need any tools to break off a piece of comb.  I would just harvest one or two pieces (depending on the size of the colony)  Let them rebuild - you will always have a source of honey.  No sudden movements - it is a little unnerving when you hear thousands of bees buzzing around your head (gets real loud).  Just make sure you seal the openings at your ankles, wrists, and around your head gear.

----------


## Rick

Duct tape. Don't forget the duct tape!!!!!!

----------


## your_comforting_company

thanks guys. I just remembered my copy of "Back to Basics" from Readers Digest 1981 had some information on this, I read back through it and feel a bit more confident that I won't hurt the population. It says bees consume about 8 pounds of honey to make one pound of wax. I don't expect to get much wax or honey my first time in. I'm not absolutely sure that it is a big hive because I didn't get very close, but I could see honey combs with workers so I know it is at least 2 years old. I think 1/4 pound would do my mocs and possibles bag. In addition we have a Chinese Tallowtree that I intend to make wax from as soon as the nuts open. I also know where quite a few of these have escaped into the woods and have grown to decent size, so maybe I can use that instead of damaging the combs.

I also read that you can place a mixture of 1 part sugar to 1 part water in a jar for the bees so they dont have to travel as far to get nectar to make honey and wax.

All my other projects just got put on the back burner. I will be preparing for harvest when the First hard freeze comes in late November. Once I think I have all my ducks (tape) in a row I'll get back on my other projects.

I think I'll head over to the Making Stuff forum now to talk to some metalworkers about fashioning a bee bellows for smoking them. I keep plenty of punk wood on hand for smoking buckskin so that part is no problem.

Thanks for all your help guys. I'm super excited to have found such a valuable resource in the woods! I can't hardly wait till cold weather! Did I mention I was excited?

what do bees say after a long day at work?
"Honey, I'm home!"  :Wink:

----------


## crashdive123

Take a look at the posts I just did in the Rebel Chick Knife thread.  It's one way to separate the wax and honey.  For my next batch I'm going to make a press and try that method.

----------


## Bushmeat

Honey is the only foos known to man that wont go off, it has no used by date.

Here in Australia we get the honey bees, but are also lucky as we have a Native bee that is about 1/4 the size of a honey bee and no sting, The aboriginals call the honey and wax Sugar bag and it is a delicacy. It is tastier than commercial honey.

http://www.sugarbag.net/honey/ :Tongue Smilie:

----------

